# scion tc wheels on mk4 jetta?



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

anybody do this?


----------



## krautrocket (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: scion tc wheels on mk4 jetta? (jeeteaeye)*

sent im


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: scion tc wheels on mk4 jetta? (jeeteaeye)*

Hubs on OE wheel is 54mm for Toyota, so they'll need to be machined.


----------



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

and maybe a 10-12 mm spacer?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: scion tc wheels on mk4 jetta? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hubs on OE wheel is 54mm for Toyota, so they'll need to be machined.

yea center bore would have to be machined along with the lug bolt holes on the wheels.
they are 12mmx1.5
your jetta i believe has 14mmx1.5 if its a 1.8T or vr6


----------



## AJS (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: scion tc wheels on mk4 jetta? (jeeteaeye)*

This guy sells them modified He has a picture of a golf and jetta
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...photo


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: scion tc wheels on mk4 jetta? (AJS)*









it's a bad pic but you get the idea. ive got 215/45-17's

_Modified by billmongold at 1:01 PM 6-12-2008_


_Modified by billmongold at 1:03 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow lookin good! To think only $259 more and I'd have that package.







Darn.


----------

